# Gathering Grounds Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Gathering Grounds Coffee is located in Atlanta, GA in the Historic Kirkwood District. It is a small, cozy shop which features specialty coffee, desserts, breakfast foods, smoothies, frappes, ice cream, pound cake, and live music/spoken-word performances.

More...


----------

